
Steam Greenlight - jhack
http://steamcommunity.com/greenlight
======
Ralith
Valve continues to innovate in the distribution market. Here's to the death of
monolithic publishers and retail!

~~~
makmanalp
Except in this case, aren't they the monolithic "publisher"? Not technically
publishers but they are now holding the gates to all the users who are not
willing to register / pay on a separate site or run down to a store. Sort of
similar to the apple app store.

~~~
Ralith
Compared to self-published works, sure. But compare them instead to the old
standard, the likes of EA, Ubisoft, and Activision, with their buyouts,
exclusive contracts, editorial control, and very small volume of profits
returned to developers. This is a big step forward, and will help break ground
for others to follow in the future and take the ideals even further.

(Of course, the old publishers also made large initial investments in
games/game studios, but there's good evidence that such investments are no
longer necessary for quality games to be produced, and when they come with so
many strings attached it's easy to see how the quality can suffer)

------
chipsy
Comes with the danger of a popularity contest... part of Steam's existing
brand is its fairly strict curation.

~~~
cheez
As I read the page, this is in addition to whatever methods they have
currently. A good thing.

Go Steam!

~~~
Ralith
If your brand is based on strict curation, then accepting the union of the
selections of your curators and popular demand removes that strictness. It
didn't sound to me like they're accepting the intersection of the two methods.

~~~
cheez
The intersection of these two would be pointless. Even less stuff would get
made. The goal of this is more money. Steam has proven sales way before the
game is released.

~~~
Ralith
Well, the original commenter might've thought that they were becoming _more_
selective, or even just letting the community select titles for final
consideration.

------
po
Are they going to put the next Half Life 2 episode on there? That would surely
get the go-ahead from fans.

------
mikeevans
Sounds like Kickstarter: Steam Edition.

~~~
ralfn
Sort of yes. For many games its not the funding, but the exposure a kickstart
campaign gives.

------
gcr
Will Valve be promoting Steam Greenlight using Greenlight itself?

If not, why not?

~~~
wtracy
Steam Greenlight isn't a promotion platform, it's a tool for community-driven
curation. It would be kind of hard to use Greenlight to vote when it's not
live yet, and there would be no point in voting on Greenlight after it's live.
:-)

